# Rusting inside wheels



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys is this normal it is ex demo mk3 I've had since April car was born oct 2014? Seems ridiculous being only just a year old!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Its the brake disk, not the wheel. They do that.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Been "normal" since the MK2. Looks terrible.
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never happened in 5 years..I think it can't be normal even if the dealer parks the car outdoor everyday!
Come on there are thousands of car without garage and I,be never seen something like that!
I suggest check in Audi..any parts is under warrant and rusting


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ManuTT said:


> Never happened in 5 years..I think it can't be normal even if the dealer parks the car outdoor everyday!
> Come on there are thousands of car without garage and I,be never seen something like that!
> I suggest check in Audi..any parts is under warrant and rusting


Hi, Quite common since the MK2, Audi blame wheel cleaning solutions. Some dealers have painted it over as goodwill, but many owners who care, have just cleaned it up & painted it with Hammerite or similar.
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Info here:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106

My theory being that the cars with the worst rust have been driven through the Winter on salty roads.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Mine are like it too.

I will have my alloys off, etch prime the disk hubs and paint black when the weather is warmer because it def looks shit on a nice new car :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

leopard said:


> Info here:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106
> 
> My theory being that the cars with the worst rust have been driven through the Winter on salty roads.


That is possible, some dealer in salty road, uses the car and doesn't care to wash it..if Audi doesn't want to change, the only solution is to paint it!


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm taking the car in for a few other problems on February todo with seat splitting from plastic back and a sticking tray lid behind gearstick does anyone have that last one aswell or am I just being picky?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty normal.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Pretty normal and a poor show on Audi's part! I raised this on the satisfaction survey they issued last year and I'm sure it will be ignored along with one or two other niggles such as the faulty paintwork issue on inside bottom of wheel arches that was also a problem with the Mark 2!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Pretty normal and a poor show on Audi's part!


Why, they don't make the brake disks. It can happen on any make and model of car.


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

barry_m2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty normal and a poor show on Audi's part!
> ...


Sorry but the discs on the BMW I had were 18 months old and had no rust on them, Just bought a 10 month old TT and didn't realise how bad the disc hubs were until I washed the car so I've just raised the issue with Audi Teesside,. Waiting to see what they do about it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

barry_m2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty normal and a poor show on Audi's part!
> ...


Hi, Audi decide on the suppliers & it must be a poor decision.
Vauxhall VXR & Burg for the last 9 years & no rusty hubs.
Never heard it mentioned on the Mk1 TT either. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

GroundZeroUK said:


> I'm taking the car in for a few other problems on February todo with seat splitting from plastic back and a sticking tray lid behind gearstick does anyone have that last one aswell or am I just being picky?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My tray lid is best described as clumsy, had a scratch on it when collected new on 19 Dec and one on order again as replacement arrived with a scratch, so probably another two week wait.
When mine goes in having seat bolster checked as creases appearing despite my gymnastic entry exit.

Keeping an eye on my brake disc and if corrosion starts will kick off

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

If you read what I actually wrote, I didn't say it happened on all cars, I said it 'can happen' on any car, not 'does happen on all cars'. There is a difference.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Pretty normal and a poor show on Audi's part! I raised this on the satisfaction survey they issued last year and I'm sure it will be ignored along with one or two other niggles such as the faulty paintwork issue on inside bottom of wheel arches that was also a problem with the Mark 2!!


I also had the issue on my MK2 in relation to the faulty paintwork issue on the inside bottom of wheel arches which Audi did sort out, I have recently noticed the same issue is appearing on my MK 3 :roll: plus the issue about slight rusting on the wheel hubs..

Possibly a trip to Audi to see what they say and I am a two bucket person when it comes to washing my car and I use Bilberry wheel cleaner on my alloys.

Will post some pics up when I have time, strangely enough if my memory serves me right, the issue with the wheel arches was mostly on the white TT's, mine just happens to be Ibis white again... :?

In case anyone is interested in the original post about the issue with the paint on the wheel arch area, here it is...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=361921


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Unfortunately Matthaus my dealer shows little or no interest in dealing with such matters. I haven't raised the issues yet this time round but it is a real shame that they let these shoddy issues spoil what otherwise is an excellent car! If you recall my Mark 2 was the odd one out last time with regard to the paintwork issue as it was red so I made sure I got white this time too!! :lol:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Unfortunately Matthaus my dealer shows little or no interest in dealing with such matters. I haven't raised the issues yet this time round but it is a real shame that they let these shoddy issues spoil what otherwise is an excellent car! If you recall my Mark 2 was the odd one out last time with regard to the paintwork issue as it was red so I made sure I got white this time too!! :lol:


Yeah, I remember your MK2 being pretty much the odd one out and your dealership wasn't much help and all the other TT's were white... I remember you thinking it was a racism issue.. :lol: 
And you went white this time..  quality...
A lovely combo you went for on your TTS, looks stunning..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Fwiw, if you use an acid wheel cleaner (most have added acid) not only will it screw with your calipers, it will also strip any hub paint (or anything else it comes into contact with) thus resulting in subsequent rusting. I never use it (having worked in the Trade since '86) & witnessed first hand the damage caused by our erstwhile valeters.

My hubs are rust free despite the vehicle being ungaraged.

Be warned..


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

I clean my alloys and disc brakes with *Monello Non Ferro*, it's pH neutral (it will also remove flash rust).
Spray some on, wait a couple of minutes (the colour of the stuff will turn purple when it gets in contact with iron oxide), then spray them off with water.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A workmates 9 month old A3 is the same and thats not seen any harsh cleaners and very little roadsalt.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I only use the soapy water from washing my car and yet my front hubs are already starting to rust. Steel hubs and water = rust me thinks?


----------

